# Memory book and guest book for memorial?



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

Our baby boy Brian Benjamin was stillborn this Monday. Does anyone know where I can get a memory book and a guest book for a memorial?


----------



## sarah9774 (Feb 19, 2005)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. We buried our son Luke two weeks ago tomorrow. You may want to check with whom you are having your services through. The funeral home had a memory/guest book for us, and we did not even ask for one. I hope this is helpful. Please take care of yourselves.

Sarah G.


----------



## MeredithP (Feb 27, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. We buried our daughter, Alaura, a week ago Saturday! The funeral home gave us a guest book for everyone to sign at the services. I bought a scrapbook type thing from Hallmark to make Alaura a "baby book." You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

I am very sorry for the loss of your son, Brian Benjamin.
Please know that we welcome you here. You are needed and wanted; and you are very loved...as is Brian.

Yes, the fineral home gave us a really nice one for our daughter, Grace. She died March 26, 2004. She was born full term, died 6 hours later.

There is a website that sells all these kind of items. Oh and for the life of my I cannot remember the name. Let me go searching and I will post later, OK?

Love, Peace and Healing to you Mama...


----------



## snugglebutter (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm very sorry to hear about Brian.

At my daughter Kira's funeral we had white cardstock out for people to write letters to her. These will be put in her scrapbook that I plan to make at some point in the future.

Take gentle care of yourself. I'm so sorry your baby isn't in your arms right now.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

for you and Brian

talk with your funeral home, they are usually pretty good about thinking of all the *extras* and i know for us it was all free of charge as well.
there is also a website out there (can't remember it off hand) that has babybooks and birth certificates for still born babies.

take extra care of yourself right now and feel free to tell us about Brian, we are good listenners

tara


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

We decided not to have funeral home services. We are going throught the church. Normaly they provide books but none are specific to such a young loss.

I know I will be coming back here to work on the healing.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

www.aplacetoremember.com

This is the website that has lots of products for funerals. They also have several other items.
I have ordered from them and been very happy with their service and products.

Hope this helps mama...


----------



## aswbarry (Jan 31, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. My daughter Adelaide Grace was stillborn on November 28, 2004. For her service we also went through a church and had to get our own guest book. We went to a scrapbook store and bought a small archival quality book and pen to make sure it would never fade. A Place To Remember also has a lot of that kind of stuff. Take care.
Angela


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. I want to second the suggestion of www.aplacetoremember.com They have wonderful products for funeral and rememberance. However since they would have to ship to you I don't know if it would get there in time. You could try calling some of the local hospitals and funeral homes. They may be willing to give you one of the memorial books for a low price or even free. The funeral home that did Arawyn's funeral offered free services for infants under one year. They had a special book for babies that was very nice if a bit religious for my tastes.


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious son. I hope that planning his funeral can be a healing experience that will give you memories to treasure.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

warriorprincess, I'm so sorry for the loss of your son Brian









I was going to suggest a place to remember as well. Very nice memory books.

Please let us know how the service goes when you're able. We're here to liseten when your ready to talk.


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

Anna thanks so much. I was so happy to get your e-mail. I do look forward to getting together. Dh is woried about me and does not want me to be alone too much after he starts back to work.


----------

